# How to Train Your Dragon!



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2010)

Trailer:


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQQJu7IPe-w[/YOUTUBE]

Why the hell there is no thread about this great movie?

It's one of the greatest animated films that I have ever seen.

The flight scenes are just..awesome,the main character (Hiccup) is really,really likeable and his friend,Toothless is just adorable.

So..why,why,WHY the heck doesn't this movie get the recognition it deserves? 

It features VIKINGS fighting DRAGONS ffs (and the main character actually rides one)..

You would believe something like this would have been more popular..


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

SUPERMAN IS HERE TO COMMENT.

It was indeed a very delightful movie to watch. Possibly the sleeper hit of this Spring. Although I prefer Pixar to Dreamworks in almost all areas, I have to admit they did well with this. 

Jay Baruchel and Craig Ferguson did well with the VA work on this project. 

"You just need to lose this"



I was kind of surprised by the whole 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Leg/Fin


 thing though.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2010)

Superman said:


> SUPERMAN IS HERE TO COMMENT.
> 
> It was indeed a very delightful movie to watch. Possibly the sleeper hit of this Spring. Although I prefer Pixar to Dreamworks in almost all areas, I have to admit they did well with this.
> 
> ...




Finally..someone other than me who actually saw this amazing film which absolutely shits on anything else out right now (Alice and Titans included) .

And regarding that part..well..


They were matched in the end..


*Spoiler*: __ 



But a peg leg will only make him look cooler in the end as the chief of the tribe when he is older.

Like this  :


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And regarding that part..well..
> 
> 
> They were matched in the end..
> ...



Don't get me wrong, it was a bold move on the film's part because unless I am mistaken, it was not part of the book this was based off of.

Maybe the chicks will dig it.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 2, 2010)

Superman said:


> Don't get me wrong, it was a bold move on the film's part because unless I am mistaken, it was not part of the book this was based off of.
> 
> Maybe the chicks will dig it.



I actually think that the movie is better than the books.


And Astrid really didn't seem to mind that..


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2010)

Totally cute movie! I loved it. Especially Toothless, I want a Toothless for my own.


----------



## Odoriko (Apr 2, 2010)

I like the part where he says 'Oh good work you stupid reptile!' or something and then he slaps his face with his ear


----------



## Cair (Apr 2, 2010)

I might have to see this sometime after Easter.
People say it's really good, especially in 3D.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> And Astrid really didn't seem to mind that..



That's because Hiccup already smoothly seduced her to his side by pulling the classic Aladdin playbook move of giving her a ride on a magic carpet... dragon.


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2010)

I want a Toothless stuffed toy. I demand it. I NEED IT.


----------



## Detective (Apr 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> I want a Toothless stuffed toy. I demand it. I NEED IT.



You know, if it weren't for the fact that you were posting in this particular thread, I can easily imagine how someone may find your statement to be super vague. Since 99% of stuffed toys are "toothless" anyways. Hardy Har Har Har.


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2010)

Toothless is capitalized, meaning its a name.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Totally cute movie! I loved it. Especially Toothless, I want a Toothless for my own.



Yeah that dragon was so adorable. XD

I just got back from seeing it.


----------



## Koi (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone else have a cat that acts just like Toothless?


----------



## Chee (Apr 2, 2010)

I have no cat. D:


----------



## Narcissus (Apr 2, 2010)

I have a cat, but seeing as to how I haven't watched the movie yet, I don't know if they act alike.

But I do plan to see it in time though.


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 2, 2010)

It really was a very good movie. I really enjoyed it. 

True story, we went to see it twice. The first time, about 5 minutes in, as the dragons are raiding the town and setting things on fire, the fire alarm in the theater went off. 
We got free tickets to see another showing, which was uninterrupted by more false alarms. 

I thought the bit at the end with the leg was unnecessary, but it was cute that Hiccup and Toothless match.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 3, 2010)

I love love LOOOVE this movie. Dreamworks best film.


----------



## Vanity (Apr 3, 2010)

Kikyo said:


> It really was a very good movie. I really enjoyed it.
> 
> True story, we went to see it twice. The first time, about 5 minutes in, as the dragons are raiding the town and setting things on fire, the fire alarm in the theater went off.
> We got free tickets to see another showing, which was uninterrupted by more false alarms.
> ...



lol. That's rather funny timing for something like the fire alarm to go off.

At the theatre I went to everyone clapped at the end of the movie. I don't normally see that happen at movies. I guess everyone loved it.


----------



## AiSakuraHana (Apr 3, 2010)

The only problem I had, while watching it. Was those damn kids!! Talking about random things under a movie. Pissing me off


----------



## Chee (Apr 3, 2010)

I didn't really notice the kids during this movie, and there were TONS of kids.


----------



## Detective (Apr 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Toothless is capitalized, meaning its a name.



In b4 Keyboard Error.




Seriously, this film hit all the right notes. And I do agree with Ciupy's statement that its better than the books.

Fun Trivia: Astrid is movie filler. Good movie filler, but still filler nonetheless.


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 3, 2010)

It was awesome.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 3, 2010)

i really liked this movie

it was adorable, but not to the point of annoying, the action scenes were cool and there really wasnt an unlikable character in it

so far my favorite movie of the year


----------



## Vanity (Apr 3, 2010)

AiSakuraHana said:


> The only problem I had, while watching it. Was those damn kids!! Talking about random things under a movie. Pissing me off



Kids can be annoying sometimes during movies. Thankfully there weren't a TON of kids when I went to see it(although the theatre was pretty full). The kids seemed pretty quiet most of the time though.


----------



## Shirker (Apr 4, 2010)

Guy who played Hiccup made the movie for me. It was really great. Just as good as I thought it'd be. I might watch it again, simply to watch it in 3D. It's got alot of moments that are perfect for it.

EDIT*
I'd also like to point out how great I thought the animation was. I was mesmerized the first 10 minutes of the movie purely by how fluent everything looked.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 4, 2010)

The trailer looks great. I like Dreamworks' animations more than Pixar's in general. I'm going to have to see this.


----------



## Banhammer (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to see it but I really don't feel like coughing up the extra -d glasses money


----------



## mtwork (Apr 4, 2010)

It was great! I loved it so much. Gonna see it again soon!


----------



## DominusDeus (Apr 4, 2010)

Went to a quad feature at the theaters with a buddy of mine the other day. Saw _Repo Men_, _Alice In Wonderland_, _How To Train Your Dragon_ and _Clash Of The Titans_. Gotta say that _Dragon_ was the best of the four. Hopefully they can set up a sequel. Tons of dragons only mentioned in passing that could make for good bad guys.


----------



## Ema Skye (Apr 4, 2010)

In my opinion, How To Train Your Dragon is my favorite 3D movie Dreamworks made (maybe it's due to the fact the directors of Lilo & Stich directed this movie). I'm kind of disappointed that David Tennant barely said anything in the movie (he was one of the reasons I wanted to see How To Train Your Dragon) but I'm looking forward to a sequel now


----------



## Yamato-Lawrence (Apr 4, 2010)

I work at my local cinema, I wasnt expecting anything that great.

but I was shocked and pleased. It is a great film, great humour and great animation


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2010)

will watch this when i get to it 


omg that was awesome 

totally had me entertained there


----------



## Hidd3N_NiN (Apr 4, 2010)

It's a great film. The animation was really fluid and it looked really good too. I especially like how well Hiccup's father looked, he looked really badass in all his postures.  And being voiced by King Leonidas  doesnt hurt too. Hiccup's deadpan humor was great too. The story wasn't anything ground breaking but it was still a great film nonetheless. Definitely better than the last film I watched (Alice in Wonderland).


----------



## Muk (Apr 4, 2010)

what book is it from?


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 5, 2010)

Watched in in 3D. Was an awesome movie. Loved the dragon flight scenes.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree. Fuck it, ill even go so far as to say i enjoyed it more than Avatar - and i watched both in 3D.


----------



## Di@BoLik (Apr 5, 2010)

The Bloody Nine said:


> I agree. Fuck it, ill even go so far as to say i enjoyed it more than Avatar - and i watched both in 3D.



I don't think I would have stayed awake if I didn't watch Avatar in 3D. How to train your dragon was definitely a better experience.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 5, 2010)

Muk said:


> what book is it from?



Aaaa.."How to train your dragon!" ?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 5, 2010)

Superman said:


> SUPERMAN IS HERE TO COMMENT.
> 
> It was indeed a very delightful movie to watch. Possibly the sleeper hit of this Spring. Although I prefer Pixar to Dreamworks in almost all areas, I have to admit they did well with this.
> 
> ...


Superman watches this kind of stuff?  I grew out of watching these thinly-vieled children's movies when I was totally 21.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 5, 2010)

Watched the 3D version with my kid/gf, great movie, everyone loved it.

Pretty much a must if you're thinking of taking your kid out to a movie, I wouldn't mind watching it again.

I liked how despite being a kid's movie they kept a more serious note troughout the whole thing, staying away from easy peepee jokes that are usually present in this type of film.


----------



## Bleach (Apr 6, 2010)

Awesome movie :3! Just saw it yesterday and was suprised. Toothless pek


----------



## Koi (Apr 6, 2010)

If anyone's interested, Amazon has the  book for $26.40 (which just qualifies you for free shipping!).  It's normally $40, so you're saving quite a bit.  I just ordered mine. :3  If it's anything like The Art of Kung Fu Panda, it'll be a great work to have.


----------



## Chee (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't have enough money to buy it. I'll buy it someday though.


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 6, 2010)

These are all the "How to train your dragon!" featurettes available:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfh23BtAlwQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2UUAZqxKj8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwbLb8rwNdI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENyCA3vdKqQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z_XEfLLNSu0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VJNetohMAM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## gabzilla (Apr 6, 2010)

Koi said:


> If anyone's interested, Amazon has the  book for $26.40 (which just qualifies you for free shipping!).  It's normally $40, so you're saving quite a bit.  I just ordered mine. :3  If it's anything like The Art of Kung Fu Panda, it'll be a great work to have.



You can see a preview 

You said free shipping?

brb ordering


----------



## Muk (Apr 6, 2010)

omg those featrues were totally funny  :rofl


----------



## Vanity (Apr 6, 2010)

Ciupy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TwbLb8rwNdI&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



"And a guy named Bob."



My dad told me I'm part viking from back in the day. lol. Random.


----------



## -Dargor- (Apr 7, 2010)

The art book is indeed very nice.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 13, 2010)

Just saw this movie, loved almost everything about it. Made a dupe thread too >.>


----------



## Trism (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh this movie was so cute. Well worth the watch.


----------



## Some Random Weird Guy (Apr 24, 2010)

I just saw it in 3-D, and it completely rocked my socks off.

I went in expecting awesomesauce, I was not disappointed.

I liked all the characters, the battles were awesome, the humor was good, and I loved the story. When Hiccup first seriously rode Toothless, I felt like a kid again... I want to ride a dragon too.


----------



## Naya (Apr 26, 2010)

The thung I liked about it the most were the drawings in the very end of the cartoon. So damn awesome <3 
And overall the dragons were unlike what I've seen before, so I can say I liked this cartoon a lot and advised my friends to see it too.
As for not being even close to reality of vikings - lol wtf it's a fairy-tale, why historical realities? It's nice being like it is.

Also read about artbook. Anywhere to find in online?


----------



## Detective (Apr 28, 2010)

> "How to Train Your Dragon" Getting A Sequel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Toothless. 

As long as they follow the general theme of the book series yet still add the totally genius original creativity that they accomplished with the first film, I will be happy. It sounds contradictory but it worked amazingly well.


*Spoiler*: _Book Timeline_ 




   1. How to Train Your Dragon (2003)
   2. How to Be a Pirate (2004)
   3. How to Speak Dragonese (2005)
   4. How to Cheat a Dragon's Curse (2006)
   5. How to Twist a Dragon's Tale (2007)
   6. A Hero's Guide to Deadly Dragons (2008)
   7. How to Ride a Dragon's Storm (2008)
   8. How to Break a Dragon's Heart (2009)
   9. "Translated" Side Story: How to Train Your Viking by Toothless


----------



## Ciupy (Apr 29, 2010)

Detective said:


> Toothless.
> 
> As long as they follow the general theme of the book series yet still add the totally genius original creativity that they accomplished with the first film, I will be happy. It sounds contradictory but it worked amazingly well.
> 
> ...




Yess!!! 

There is a god!

This movie is no longer an overlooked masterpiece!

And the sequel is on!


----------



## Vanthebaron (Apr 29, 2010)

I want to see it…but I'm saving up from ironman 2


----------



## Shiron (Apr 29, 2010)

Saw this movie a couple of weeks ago. Loved it. Toothless. <3


Detective said:


> Toothless.
> 
> As long as they follow the general theme of the book series yet still add the totally genius original creativity that they accomplished with the first film, I will be happy. It sounds contradictory but it worked amazingly well.
> 
> ...


Sweet. I was hoping it would get some sort of sequel, but wasn't sure if they would actually make one for it or not. I kind of got a feeling that a TV series of it might pop up (especially after I checked out the website for the book series yesterday for the first time. I haven't actually read them (...yet, at least), but looking over the summaries of them on the site, it just seemed something that would be easy and natural to me), but a sequel is a welcome surprise. Can't wait.

And yeah, looking over the summary of the first book on the website, I was a bit surprised, as it seems like they took a few more liberties with the book than I had thought they did when I first learned it was based on. Either way though, I'm glad the film turned out the way it did, as it was great.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 29, 2010)

The book plots sound pretty rubbish, hopefully they'll make good sequels tho.


----------



## Shay (Apr 29, 2010)

Regards,

Great movie. Went in expecting it to be another bad kid's movie, but I was riveted to the plot and loved every character, especially the fat kid quoting Monster Manual stats for the dragons. 

I am tempted to go see it again, in 3d, because I had a lot of fun.

Thank you for your time,
~Shay


----------



## Rose (May 6, 2010)

THIS MOVIE IS SO DAMN KYUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUT.

Toothlees pek Hiccup pek


*Spoiler*: __ 



 The symbolic-ness at the end with the leg and fin thing was so beautiful


----------



## Alucard4Blood (Jun 27, 2010)

I enjoy this cartoon a lot and i don't watch anything with out blood any more lol


----------



## illmatic (Oct 12, 2010)

*'How To Train Your Dragon' To Spawn Animated Series On Cartoon Network*


> As it readies the upcoming sequel to its CG-animated hit How To Train Your Dragon, DreamWorks Animation has signed a deal with Cartoon Network for a How To Train Your Dragon  weekly series, which will launch in both the U.S. and internationally in 2012.
> 
> The original movie, an adventure-comedy about a young Viking and his unlikely friendship with a dragon was released in the spring and has grossed nearly $500 million at the worldwide box office. Its sequel is also targeted for 2012. DreamWorks has been actively exploiting its animated films for television. Madagascar's offshoot, The Penguins of Madagascar, runs on Nickelodeon, which also is developing a series based on the movie Kung Fu Panda.
> 
> The company also has been producing a series of Shrek, Madagascar and Kung Fu Panda TV specials for ABC and NBC.


----------



## Detective (Oct 12, 2010)

illmatic said:


> *'How To Train Your Dragon' To Spawn Animated Series On Cartoon Network*



The film sequel has also officially brought back all the original producers and voice actors. Except for Gerard Butler, who I'm sure will be back to play the role of Stoick, Hiccup's father.

BTW guys, this Thursday @ 8PM on the Cartoon Network, they will be airing the How to Train your Dragon OVA side story, Legend of the Boneknapper Dragon, which is released with the DVD that comes out this Friday.

[YOUTUBE]mNfjztfcsJA[/YOUTUBE]

Toothless.


----------



## Vanity (Oct 13, 2010)

So the DVD is coming out this Friday? I want to get it.

I thought DVDs normally came out on Tuesdays though.


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 13, 2010)

Detective said:


> The film sequel has also officially brought back all the original producers and voice actors. Except for Gerard Butler, who I'm sure will be back to play the role of Stoick, Hiccup's father.
> 
> BTW guys, this Thursday @ 8PM on the Cartoon Network, they will be airing the How to Train your Dragon OVA side story, Legend of the Boneknapper Dragon, which is released with the DVD that comes out this Friday.
> 
> ...



Uuuuu..

Gotta get me some of that!


----------



## jux (Dec 17, 2010)

This movie was just incredible. I want a toothless


----------

